# My First Elgin Pocket Watch



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Today I bought another pocket watch. This is my 4th pocket watch. I'm thinking of selling one of the others to fund this servicing for this one.

Details:

Case: Gold-filled. Open-face. Screw back & bezel.

Dial: Hindu-arabic numerals; a couple of hairlines.

Movt: "Elgin Nat.l. Watch Co. U.S.A. 15 Jewels. 21335248". Micrometer regulator.

Hands: All present & correct.

Man. Date: 1918.

Size: 16.


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

It suddenly occurred to me that people might like to see photographs of the watch. Here we are:


----------

